# Hotspot Shield connection error



## ForgottenBoy (Mar 7, 2010)

Been using Hotspot Shield for a while on Vista with Firefox it's stopped for some reason:

This is the log:

Sun Mar 07 00:50:10 2010 OpenVPN 2.1_rc19 i686-pc-mingw32 [SSL] [LZO2] [PKCS11] built on Mar 5 2010
Sun Mar 07 00:50:10 2010 NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables
Sun Mar 07 00:50:11 2010 UDPv4 link local: [undef]
Sun Mar 07 00:50:11 2010 UDPv4 link remote: 68.68.108.3:8044
Sun Mar 07 00:50:11 2010 WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this
Sun Mar 07 00:50:11 2010 [hss3] Peer Connection Initiated with 68.68.108.3:8044
Sun Mar 07 00:50:12 2010 TAP-WIN32 device [Local Area Connection* 12] opened: \\.\Global\{3DB28D87-3550-4F2A-B580-08EB4E6B3BAA}.tap
Sun Mar 07 00:50:13 2010 NETSH: C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsh.exe interface ip set address Local Area Connection* 12 static 10.3.38.40 255.255.248.0
Sun Mar 07 00:50:15 2010 NETSH: C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsh.exe interface ip delete dns Local Area Connection* 12 all
Sun Mar 07 00:50:15 2010 ERROR: netsh command failed: returned error code 1
Sun Mar 07 00:50:20 2010 NETSH: C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsh.exe interface ip delete dns Local Area Connection* 12 all
Sun Mar 07 00:50:21 2010 ERROR: netsh command failed: returned error code 1
Sun Mar 07 00:50:25 2010 NETSH: command failed
Sun Mar 07 00:50:25 2010 Exiting


----------

